# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Νωχελικό gouldian

## Cristina

Πως και έτσι; Πάλι με τα gouldian πρόβλημα. Όχι με το ίδιο, ευτυχώς!
Το πρωί που ξεσκέπασα τα πουλιά ( όχι και νωρίς, 9:40) πρόσεξα ότι το ένα αρσενικό απο τα όμορφα gouldian δεν είναι και πολύ ζωηρό. Ήπιε νερό, τσίμπησε λίγο τσαμπί και ανέβηκε πάνω. Πήρε  στάση για ύπνο, φούσκωσε σαν μπάλα και έβαλε το κεφάλι μέσα. Το πείραξα με το χέρι, πήγε αλλού...τα ίδια. Χτες είχε κέφια, τραγούδαγε...σήμερα τίποτα. Μου μπήκαν ιδέες...μήπωςτο χάνω και εγω όπως χάθηκαν τόσα πουλιά αυτή την εποχή!!! Το έπιασα,  έβγαλα φωτογραφίες, το έβαλα σε ζευγαωστρα μόνο του και του έβαλα αντιβίωση ( απο αυτήν που δίνουμε για εντερικά προβλήματα - δεν λέω ονομασία γιατί είδα την συζήτηση στα ιθαγενή που προτείνεται  γενικα αυτές οι μέρες να μην αναφέρουμε φάρμακα και ξεκινάνε οι προληπτικές θεραπείες).
Έχω δυο φωτογραφίες απο την κοιλιά του, βγήκαν διαφορετικές λόγο της αναπνοής του πουλιού.

http://m.imgur.com/IIXq5kk

http://m.imgur.com/UyerkTz

Και οι κουτσουλιές τότε το πρωί

http://m.imgur.com/Ouim7FT

http://m.imgur.com/FMe9r4t

Μήπως είμαι υπερβολική; Το εύχομαι!!

----------


## Georgiablue

Ρε τι τραβάμε με τα μικρά διαβολάκα.. Cristina μου εύχομαι να έτυχε απλά να είναι κακόκεφος και να μην έχει τίποτα!

----------


## Soulaki

Χριστινα μου ελπιζω να μην ειναι τιποτα, και να πανε ολα καλα.

----------


## Cristina

Κορίτσια, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ! Αυτό ελπίζω και εγω... Μην τα φορτώνω με φάρμακα κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι! Είναι αυτά τα gouldian...και πίκρα και χαρά! Σήμερα ήταν και ευκαιρία να βγάλω φωτογραφίες και βίντεο με τον Χούλιο. Στην κλούβα δεν μπορώ να τον φωτογραφίσω όπως θέλω.

----------


## Georgiablue

Είναι ευαίσθητα τα κακομοιρακια.. Το πρώτο ζεβρακι που είχα δυο εβδομάδες αφ' ότου το πήρα πέθανε! Τώρα τα δυο ζουζούνια τα προσέχω πιο πολύ κι από τα μάτια μου !

----------


## Cristina

Περνάνε και πτεροροια! Κάθε απόγευμα τα καθαρίζω και βρίσκω τόσα φτερά!!! Σαν ναρκωμένα είναι την ημέρα.

----------


## Georgiablue

Όλα μαζί ! Εμένα τώρα ηρέμησαν γιατί μια εποχή ξύνονταν σαν τρελά ! Ίσως να είναι καταπονημένο από αυτό.. Έχει κοιμηθεί καλά το βράδυ; Εννοώ δεν υπήρχε φασαρία ή φώτα...

----------


## blackmailer

εμένα οι κοιλίτσα του δεν μου φαίνεται ύποπτη , αν και το μάτι μου δεν έχει εξασκηθεί και τόσο !!! περίμενε γνώμες εμπειροτέρων

----------


## CaptainChoco

Νομίζω πως βλέπω μελανό το συκώτι και ίσως λίγο ερεθισμένο το έντερο στην πρώτη φωτογραφία; Νομίζω είναι κάπως ανάγλυφο  :Confused0007:  Αλλά επειδή και εγώ τώρα μαθαίνω, ας περιμένουμε και τους πιο γνώστες!

----------


## Cristina

> Όλα μαζί ! Εμένα τώρα ηρέμησαν γιατί μια εποχή ξύνονταν σαν τρελά ! Ίσως να είναι καταπονημένο από αυτό.. Έχει κοιμηθεί καλά το βράδυ; Εννοώ δεν υπήρχε φασαρία ή φώτα...


Καλά κοιμούνται όλα. Τα έχω μέσα, τα σκεπάζω απο τις 8:30 το απόγευμα και τα ξυπνάω μετά τις 9 .

----------


## jk21

Συκωτι μελανο και ελαφρα ερεθισμενο εντερο .... απο διαθεση για φαγητο μικροτερη ή αυξημενη; 


Αν δεν εχει διαθεση για φαγητο ,δινεις την αντιβιωση που σου ειχε δωσει στο αλλο πουλακι ο Κωστας .Αν τρωει περισσοτερο απ οσο συνηθως , πας να αγορασεις και esb3 ή ανεβαινεις να σου δωσω λιγο . Μαλλον την πρωτη περιπτωση εχεις ...  Αν το πουλι ειναι εντελως χαλια αυριο το πρωι ,δινεις 1 σταγονα στο στομα και δινεις και almora ενω το εχεις σε εντονη ζεστη

----------


## Cristina

Διάθεση έχει πιο πολύ απο τι είχε στην κλούβα. Ότι τρώει, τρώει. Δεν πρόσεξα την ποσότητα. Οι κουτσουλιές είναι πιο καλές απο το πρωί.
Την αντιβίωση που μου είχε  δωσει ο Κώστας δίνω. Και esb3 έχω σπίτι αν χρειαστεί. 
Έπιασα και τον άλλο αρσενικό που είχα βάλει σε άλλο ποστ με κοιλίτσα φουσκωμένη και είχε πάρει και αυτό ξανά θεραπεία γιατί το έβλεπα εδώ και μέρες λίγο κάπως...έκλεινε τα ματάκια ...καθόταν πολύ ήσυχο... Είναι και η πτεροροια, αλλά είπα να σιγουρευτώ.
Τα έχω και τα δυο μόνα τους τα αγόρια. Βελτιωμένη είναι εικόνα τους. Μπορεί να φταίει που μπήκαν σε ζευγαρωστρα και δεν έχουν το χώρο της κλουβας...πάντως είναι ζωηρουλικα! Όλο φτερουγίζουν!
Ελπίζω την ίδια εικόνα να έχουν αύριο. 
Θα σας κρατάω ενήμερους!
Σας ευχαριστώ, κ. Δημήτρη!

----------


## jk21

να δουμε και το αλλο 

βαλε και esb3 μαζι

----------


## Cristina

Τα πουλιά σήμερα είναι ζωηρά, κελαηδάνε. Τίποτα που να έχει εικόνα ασθενείας . Έβγαλα φωτογραφία και από το δεύτερο αρσενικό και στεναχωρήθηκα πολύ. Το συκωτάκι είναι πολύ διογκωμένο! Τι άλλο να δώσω; Θα πάω αυτές οι μέρες να πάρω milk thistle. Μπορώ να δώσω μαζί με τα 2 φάρμακα και από αυτό; Ή να περιμένω να τελειώσει η θεραπεία;

Αυτή είναι η σημερινή

http://m.imgur.com/xEKt1JT

Η επόμενη είναι από 19/4 

http://m.imgur.com/T4C7tSZ

Μετά την τελευταία φωτογραφία έγινε αγωγή με αντιβίωση.

----------


## jk21

ειναι μεσα στα πουλια που λες οτι ειναι ευδιαθετα πια; 

θελω να δεις αν συνεχιζει να υπαρχει και αυριο η διογκωση δεξια στην κοιλια ή ειναι προβολη της βασης του ποδιου εσωτερικα .Αν ειναι διογκωση , δες αν μετακινειται καθως αναπνεει

----------


## Cristina

Είναι τα δυο αρσενικά σε ζευγαρωστρα.  Χτες το πρωί ξταν το πρώτο αρσενικό νωχελικό. Απο τότε δεν ξαναέβαλε το κεφάλι μέσα, ούτε έκατσε φουσκωμένο. 
Τον δεύτερο ( που έβαλα τις φωτογραφίες πιο πάνω) τον πιάνω πάλι αύριο και βάζω φωτο. Δεν είναι και η καλή η φωτογραφία που έβγαλα, αλλά θα κοιτάξω αυτό που είπατε.
Μέχρι που δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο τι έχουν δεν μπαίνουν στην κλούβα.

----------


## Cristina

Πριν μια βδομάδα ξεκίνησα την θεραπεία σε ένα gouldian με gentamicina+esb3 .Το πουλί καθόταν μαζεμένο, φουσκωμένο, κοιμόταν την ημέρα απο τι πρωί που ξύπναγε. Χτες ήταν η τελευταία μέρα με την θεραπεία. Έβγαλα και φωτογραφία για σύγκριση . Πριν:
http://m.imgur.com/uaJQuQ1
Μετά:
http://m.imgur.com/YE9k9rp

http://m.imgur.com/N1smvLt

Δυσκολεύτηκα να βγάλω φωτο γιατί ήταν ζωηρό και κουνιόταν συνέχεια.
Την κοιλιά την είδα καλά, ούτε έντερο ερεθισμένο δεν είδα και το συκωτάκι πιο μικρό. Ελπίζω να μην κάνω λάθος. 
Αυτό που με ανησυχεί λίγο είναι οι κουτσουλιές που είναι ανοιχτόχρωμες. Αυγό ή αυγοτροφη δεν είχε φάει. Μόνο σποράκια, τσαμπί, σουπιοκοκκαλο, γαϊδουράγκαθο σποράκια , τσουκνίδα και θυμάρι ξερό.
Το πουλί περνάει πτεροροια , έχει πολλές βελόνες, είναι και τώρα υποτονικό, αλλά κελαηδάει, τρώει, σήμερα έφαγε και γλιστρίδα.
http://m.imgur.com/tUCswvI

----------


## jk21

στις καινουργιες στη μια δεν φαινεται το συκωτι ... στην αλλη ναι ...  θα τα πουμε το βραδυ γιατι πρεπει να κλεισω

----------


## Soulaki

Αχ, περαστικά Χριστινουλα, τωρα το είδα, ελπιζω να πάει καλύτερα.........

----------


## Cristina

Η δεύτερη φωτο δεν είναι και τόσο καλή... Βγαίνουν διαφορετικές και λόγο της αναπνοής που παίρνει το πουλί. Γι αυτό τις έβαλα και τις δυο.
Σουλακι μου, σ' ευχαριστώ! Είναι ευαίσθητα πουλιά τα gouldian. Είναι τα μόνα που μου αρρωσταίνουν τόσο συχνά. Του χρόνου αν είμαστε καλά θα τα βάλω για ζευγάρωμα. Για να δούμε...

----------


## jk21

σε καθε περιπτωση ειναι εμφανης η μειωση του συκωτιου . Συνεχιζεις ανεξαρτητα τη διακοπη , αλλες 3 μερς gentamicina και αλλες 5 esb3

----------


## Cristina

Ευχαριστώ που μεταφέρατε το καινούριο θέμα εδώ. Είχα ξεχάσει πως το είχα ανοίξει πριν...βλέπετε η ηλικία...  :winky: 
Κ. Δημήτρη, συνεχίζω έτσι όπως λέτε. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές!

----------


## Cristina

Το πουλάκι εδώ και μέρες χαίρει την συντροφιά των άλλων gouldian . Η κοιλίτσα καθαρή και βελτιώνεται και το πτέρωμα του μετά την πτεροροια .Το παρακολουθούσα σήμερα που έκανε και μπανακι, έφαγε απο το μείγμα με τα αποξηραμένα βότανα και γύρη! Η χαρά μου δεν περιγράφεται όταν βλέπω τα gouldian να τρώνε, όχι να δοκιμάσουν απλά, ότι τους βάζω εκτός σπορίων!

----------

